# FMM help in Sonora..



## VikingoenMexico (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey, so..

2 days ago I took a bus from from Tucson, Arizona to Hermosillo, Sonora. When crossing the border into Nogales, a US official of some sort got on the bus, looked at my passport and bus ticket, and said "Okay.." and walked away.

When we crossed into Mexico, nobody checked or stamped my passport, and I never went through customs or anything.. The bus just drove to Hermosillo. Now I'm here in Hermosillo and I'm concerned because I'm pretty sure I need an FMM. I got an FMM about 7 months ago when I flew into Cancun, MX and took a bus straight through to Belize, was only in Mexico for one night, but.. In any case, that FMM is expired now.

Now that I'm here in Hermosillo, what do I do? I've heard things like "It's a free zone, don't worry about it" and other stuff like that, and some 72hr rule, but I've almost been here that long now and I was planning to stay for a few months.

Do I just head over to the local migracion office here in Hermosillo and ask them for an FMM and pay the 20 or so dollars for it? Am I in any sort of trouble?

Any info would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

VikingoenMexico said:


> ...
> Do I just head over to the local migracion office here in Hermosillo and ask them for an FMM and pay the 20 or so dollars for it? Am I in any sort of trouble?...


Definitely, head over to INM (Instituto de Migación). I doubt they will give you any trouble.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

They may insist that you go back to the border to obtain the FMM. You are illegal at this time.
The buses are usually full of Mexicans and the drivers just drive on through. It is a foreign passenger's responsibility to tell the driver that he must process through INM and ask the driver to wait. The passenger must then seek out the INM office and ask for the appropriate documentation.

You aren't the first to make this error, so you need not fear a firing squad.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

AS RVGringo said, you're definitely not alone! Same thing happened last month to someone on the TalkBaja forum who crossed at Mexicali and drove all the way to La Paz without getting an FMM. When he realized his situation, he went to INM and was given the choice of going back to the border (1000 miles or so) or paying a 1,200 peso fine in addition to the cost of the FMM. He paid the fine and is now legal for 180 days.

People tend to confuse the "free zone" with the "border zone". The latter is what is relevant for FMM purpose and applies only within something like 30 or 50 km from the border. Hermosillo would be well outside that.


----------

